# Windows 8 Alt-Tabs Out of Games



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey there, I just installed windows 8 and am currently running a GTX 680 with dual monitors. The thing is most of my games I play in one monitor while I would like to multitask in the other but if I click out of the game to the second monitor, Windows 8 automatically alt-tabs the game which is quite annoying if I do it on accident. Is there any thing I can do to fix this?


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Normally in windows 7/vista or xp this is usualy the case. Only way known by me to fix this is not to play the games in fullscreen mode.


----------

